
A Gallery of Apps Powered by Parse - jamesjyu
https://parse.com/gallery
======
rithal
Parse is one of the best abstractions for modern programming I have seen in a
while. It's a kind of abstraction that goes beyond a single programming
language. Very innovative. I have an app in the gallery (also here:
[http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/movie-groovy-
free/id527097117...](http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/movie-groovy-
free/id527097117?mt=8)) that I had absolute fun developing with the beautiful
Parse framework.

------
inturbidus
I really appreciate what the Parse guys are doing. They have made development
run much smoother by providing a full-fledged platform for developers. There
are really no limitations, and they are constantly upgrading.

------
sunnynagra
I have an app in the gallery, so I am interested to see if this gallery will
drive any downloads of the app.

------
Mikosia
Parse is a great platform, however could use a performance speed boost.

~~~
erichocean
Can you provide more details?

------
qbproger
It looks like this is only iPhone apps, is there a gallery for android?

~~~
depoll
There are also Android apps listed in the gallery (see, for example, FishPop
on the first page).

~~~
qbproger
Sorry, I guess the random sampling I did was all iOS.

